#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  【錯視系列】高級篇

## KUBI kitsune

歡迎來到高級篇!!
這裡的程度超過初級和進階
猜猜看吧XD!!!


高級篇

*請問有幾種動物隱藏於圖中?*



*請問圖中有幾匹隱藏的馬？*



*請問圖中隱藏了幾隻鷹？*



*請問圖中看見了幾隻狼?*



*在這幅圖中可看出幾種動物藏於其中？*




**** 目前付費閱讀功能尚未恢復，若欲閱讀請與原作者聯繫。 ****

錯視相關：初級篇 進階篇

----------


## 孤狼

口古月 !!!!  口.口 ||||

這個陣的很難拉 ~~ 

都沒猜中 ..... 

QAQ ......

----------


## Katsuya XII

看到都長針眼了...3_3
(數目都超乎我的想像...)

----------


## 魔啦茲雷

1.25(我還重新數好幾次=.=)

2.3隻馬(左邊的岩石有馬、雲上有馬)

3.6隻鷹 在雲上、右上角有鷹(算來嗎?)左下樹裡面現出有鷹3隻

4.3隻狼 在右下邊的毛裡面

5.豹(只有一隻啊?囧)

炸~沒辦法數這麼多隻...只答對了1各...=.=

----------


## 妤

歐~前面太複雜的都跳過3__3(被埋

我怎麼覺得狼其實有6隻ˊ3ˊ(想像力太豐富了?

----------


## 頑皮．雪狼

嘎!!!
找不到啦!!!
有沒有誰有答案啦!!!

這次的太難了
我舉白旗投降.....

----------


## 水靈凱

這個我不行了= =太難嚕...
第一張..數到23之..吧

第二張..馬有4之~雲 海灘上那隻 左邊岩石 右邊海浪!!

第三張..我只看到4之..=.=

第四張..狼看到4之..左右~耳朵 右邊那隻狼的右下角..(看到還被嚇到==)

第五張..這太難了 囧 跟魔拉一樣只看到豹 囧

----------


## Kasar

果然是高級啊= =第一章數完之後後面直接放棄看答案= =

不過狼那張怎麼看都看不出來啊...........(看到4隻而已)

----------


## 熾祈

話說女王的第四題有錯字˙３˙/
第四題：請問圖中隱藏了幾隻鷹？5隻狼 

狼跟鷹原來是同一種動物呢，所以說是熾祈搞錯了呢′ ▽`/（亂棒打屎）

----------


## 影狼

真的好難喔~~ >__<
雖然付費了 還是算不出來... 最後一張有40種動物?! 真不敢相信!
請問有解答圖片可以貼嗎? 就是標明了哪些地方有動物的....
不然本狼還是找不出來  :wuffer_bawl:

----------


## 呆虎鯨

我被第一張嚇到了Ｑ口Ｑ

　　這個我以前玩過很多，所以只有最後一張不了ＸＤ

　　最後一張真的很難＠＠
　　鷹，象，那是貓鼬吗？（汗）豬，牛，狗，公鹿？猩猩，獅子
　　差不多就這樣ＸＤ

　　我就不看正確答案了（被打飛）

----------


## 天狼凱

這次可能完全猜不重


第一張.25種動物

第二張.有4之馬..左邊的岩石上..右邊的波浪.雲上的那隻..最明顯海灘上那隻

第三張.有5隻狼

第四張.我就慢慢的數吧~~恐怕一個小時我都還數不完...
數不下去了啦!!只數到32隻

----------


## 極冰青狼

這次可能完全猜不重


第一張.25種動物

第二張.有4之馬..左邊的岩石上一隻..右邊的波浪一隻.雲上的那隻..最明顯海灘上那隻

第三張.因該有5隻狼吧(因該是吧

第四張.我數到我不數~~恐怕數好久.......我蜀道35隻

----------


## 翔2596

話說第一章圖實在好噁心阿~~

不過~~~

這是人可以算出來的嗎??

有沒有搞錯ㄚ??

開蝦密玩笑~~~

----------


## 佛烈克斯

答案的數字超越想像=.=

馬怎麼看都只有4隻啊啊啊(海浪那隻很美)

最後一個...樹根太亂了啦OTZ

----------


## 那岐

在下看第一張就開始想吐.....

（那個人臉看起來真討厭）

↑先生你在看什麼阿

----------

